#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-13
<czajkowski> ebel: davisc ping
<czajkowski> Translate Ubuntu into your language  - what would that translate into Iris ?
<czajkowski> Irish
<ebel> ahoy ahoy
<ebel> "Ubuntu as Gaeilge" ? :P
<ebel> I'm not 100% sure myself, I'll ask
<slashtom> Aistrigh Ubuntu isteach i do theanga?
<ebel> slashtom: google translate? :P It's pretty poor for irish...
<czajkowski> well do theanga would be right
<czajkowski> i do theanga
<ebel> yep that's right
<slashtom> ebel: i admit, i'm only just learning irish :P
<czajkowski> it's the translate bit I'm struggling wiht
<czajkowski> slashtom: well done
<slashtom> thanks :)
 * ebel asks on #gaeilge on QuakeNet
<ebel> Leftmost might be able to help aswell
<czajkowski> he's not really active in here :(
<czajkowski> it's not a biggie
<czajkowski> just trying to verify something
<Leftmost> Aistrigh Ubuntu go dtí do theanga
<Leftmost> That's how I'd put it.
<czajkowski> Leftmost: thanks
<czajkowski> Leftmost: how are you keeping long time no see
<Leftmost> I've been indisposed for a fair while, but I'm doing well, thanks.
<czajkowski> good to hear
<Leftmost> Yourself?
<czajkowski> not too bad moved to uk and in a new job, every week is a new week/new project/new client to me
<Leftmost>  Oh my. Sounds a bit chaotic.
<czajkowski> just a bit
<czajkowski> but rather interestin as well
<Leftmost> Fair enough.
<Leftmost> I've been hoping to get started on some lexicographical software. That's my interesting project, but who knows how feasible it is.
<czajkowski> work or college?
<Leftmost> Hmm?
<czajkowski> you?
<czajkowski> work or college
<czajkowski> aren't you still in college?
<Leftmost> Yeah. Not this semester, though, due to the circumstances that have kept me indisposed.
<czajkowski> ah ok
<tdr112> infoturtle: are you still coming up tomorrow
<infoturtle> tdr112: sure am, ill be up by 6
<czajkowski> please take photos! :D
<infoturtle> will do ^-^
<infoturtle> tdr112: what time is the official start time of the quiz? hugh will be rushing after a test
<infoturtle> i know it says 7 but i figure there will be some time before it starts
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-14
<infoturtle> hey  guys, who are the four on the team tonight? rory hugh myself and..... anyone know?
 * slashtom ?
<ebel> yo yo
<ebel> and slashtom!
<ebel> infoturtle: what do you look like?
<ebel> this is me http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5011984507/ and this is slashtom http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5011988985/
 * slashtom will look out for a turtle
<infoturtle> spiky hair, big puffy green headphones and a woolie fleese, not turtle like at all
<slashtom> http://ubuntu-ie.org/ there is no table quiz!
<czajkowski> dont forget to take pics
<czajkowski> please
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> sure sure
<slashtom> maybe i should read the loco dir instead of ubuntu-ie.org
 * slashtom is confused
<czajkowski> slashtom: s far as I knew, all the events were gooing on the LD and eventually when the new site is ready, the RSS feed of them will go on the site
<slashtom> why not a http redirect on ubuntu-ie.org?
<czajkowski> from the LD
<czajkowski> ?
<ebel> redirect ubuntu-ie.org to the LD? sounds like an idea...
<slashtom> aye, this whole thing of having multiple websites is silly
<slashtom> and it creates far too much work
<czajkowski> silly.... hmm
<slashtom> basic programming rule, really
<slashtom> don't go repeating yourself!
 * czajkowski nods and smiles and wont argue 
<czajkowski> casue I point to over 100 teams that do it this way :)
<czajkowski> *cause
<slashtom> which way?
<czajkowski> website wiki and LD
<slashtom> maintaining 3 seperate resources of identical information
 * slashtom is yet to be convinced that it is a good idea
<czajkowski> ebel: you might find http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/390115:the-top-five-open-source-navigation-apps?utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed  useful
<ebel> czajkowski: ta, heard of some of em already
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-15
 * czajkowski wallops tdr112 
<tdr112> for?
<terran> http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-tech&m=129236621626462&w=2
<czajkowski> being called cztab in other channels
<czajkowski> tdr112: how did last night go
<tdr112> czajkowski: ha :)
<tdr112> it went well , great to have some many different groups meeting up and mixing
<czajkowski> aye I think that's a good thing to see happening
<tdr112> the ubuntu team came 3rd
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> well done
<slashtom> thank ebel for that
<czajkowski> good night ?
<ebel> yeah twas good
<czajkowski> good stuff
<czajkowski> nice to see all groups mixing a bit more tbh
<ebel> yeah twas good
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<moonpie> czajkowski: yes'm
<czajkowski> moonpie: want to start planning next ossbarcamp in ul
<czajkowski> did you get anywhere with buildings
<moonpie> still got no response from the C&S heads. Exams at the minute, but I'll poke them tomorrow about it
<czajkowski> thanks
<moonpie> will let ya know when room is sorted
<czajkowski> do we ave a date in mind?
<schubi42> Hi guys, how's everyone? I'm just setting up my client for tonight's chat :-)
<ebel> hi hi
 * ebel is grand
<schubi42> Hi ebel, good to hear :-)
<ebel> how's yourself schubi42 ?
<schubi42> all good, all good.
<ebel> ello
<infoturtle> how do!
<ebel> Meeting on soon
<ebel> Looks like a short on, not much on the agenda ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-12-15)
<ebel> we'll wait a few minutes to see if anyone else comes
<ebel> infoturtle: you get home ok?
<infoturtle> couldn't find a free b & b, stayed at jury's at a hefty price
<infoturtle> they know hoe to rob drunk people
<ebel> :(
<infoturtle> still tho, all worth it,had a great night
<ebel> right well we should start the meeting then i suppose
<ebel> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 14:12. The chair is ebel.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<ebel> If you are here and paying attention, please say PRESENT
<ebel> PRESENT
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<ebel> the agenda is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-12-15
<ebel> [link] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-12-15
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2010-12-15
<infoturtle> no agenda?
<ebel> yeah pretty much ☺
<ebel> there are no topics on agenda
<ebel> any other business?
<infoturtle> not from me
 * ebel ahs one
<ebel> [topic] techy table quiz
<MootBot> New Topic:  techy table quiz
<ebel> There was a techy table quiz last night, myself, infoturtle and slashtom were there and we came 3rd.
<infoturtle> be back in 2 mins, foods here
<ebel> (I know it's a bit silly me telling you that we were both at a table quiz last night, but I'm making a record)
<ebel> We competed against about a dozen other techy groups in dublin
<ebel> python ireland came second and girl geeks 1st IIRC
<ebel> 2 of our members, tdr112 and airurando were helping in run it.
<ebel> [link] http://christmastechiequiz2010.eventbrite.com/
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://christmastechiequiz2010.eventbrite.com/
<ebel> thanks to all who took part. There should be photos online soon.
<ebel> FYI it was @whykay who was running it
<ebel> [topic] christmas!
<MootBot> New Topic:  christmas!
<ebel> I hope everyone has a nice christmas!
<ebel> [topic] thanks to infoturtle
<MootBot> New Topic:  thanks to infoturtle
<ebel> Those who follow @ubuntuie on twitter may have noticed more activity, I beleve it's infoturtle who's updating that now,
<ebel> thanks for helping out!
<infoturtle> all cool
<infoturtle> love doing it
<ebel> [topic] any other business?
<MootBot> New Topic:  any other business?
<infoturtle> nope :c quite month
<ebel> OK
<ebel> well, we can call it a night then?
<infoturtle> seems we have to
<ebel> any other ideas?
<infoturtle> next thing to bring up can wait till jan for me
<infoturtle> nothing else
<ebel> hello Fudgez
<infoturtle> hey fudge
<Fudgez> Yo
<Fudgez> just passing by and said id pop in :) dont mind me :)
<ebel> we're just wrapping up the irc meeting, not much to discuss
<ebel> Fudgez: you got any ideas?
<infoturtle> oh wait!
<infoturtle> the event in Jan
<infoturtle> bowling in lesireplex
<ebel> yeah?
<Fudgez> im a bit of a spectator here ebel dont mind me :)
<infoturtle> just should mention it to remind about it
<infoturtle> or if there's any input about it
<infoturtle> Fudgez: how do you feel about going to it?
<Fudgez> I might show up depends on work and stuff but if InfoTurt is going ill prob show face :)
<infoturtle> might get a bus up and stuff, mike jonker and ericka are going
<infoturtle> think were done here
<Fudgez> cool ill see if sheens up for it what date?
<ebel> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 14:37.
<infoturtle> theres a facebook event
<infoturtle> http://www.facebook.com/#!/event.php?eid=169765629730856
<infoturtle> 29th jan
<ebel> nice logo!
<ebel> that event is after the next meeting aswell
<infoturtle> ha, thanks, GIMP did most of the work
<ebel> we'll have to promote it etc.
<infoturtle> cool, I'll invite people at U.L. and L.I.T too, for those who use ubuntu or want to see what a cool bunch we are
<ebel> cool
<infoturtle> now to play the fable 3 you great knowledge of short hand won me and unwind, I'm wrecked
 * ebel is off aswell
<hughbert> lads is the irc still on??
<infoturtle> what you mean?
<hughbert> the irc meeting...
<hughbert> its was on tonight...
<infoturtle> no man, its over hours
<infoturtle> it was at 8
<hughbert> aaah shit..
<hughbert> what did ye talk about?
<infoturtle> why, something you want to bring up?
<infoturtle> just about the comp last night and reminding of the outting next month
<hughbert> ya i made a second poster for the clare lug and the new improved logo is on it....
<hughbert> i went onto the ubuntu-logo irc and they made a few suggestions...
<infoturtle> cool, lets see
<hughbert> hold on a sec i have to upload it...
<hughbert> grrrr interweb is so slow....
<infoturtle> not where I am, I burning the G's with this sweet speed
<hughbert> flip off, hopefully geting wimax....
<hughbert> did you go to dublin?
<infoturtle> sure did, met loads of cool people too........ and i also met slashtom......
<infoturtle> (just enjoying some fun poking)
<hughbert> damn i wish i could have went...
<hughbert> would have been cool....
<hughbert> maybe they'll have the next one in the west of ireland or Athlone???
<hughbert> who is slashtom?
<infoturtle> tom
<infoturtle> one of the members in here
<hughbert> well i know that... ha ha...
<hughbert> hello tom if your there....
<hughbert> im sick and tired of everything being on in Dublin...
<infoturtle> i know, they get all the cool stuff!
<hughbert> the roads are great these days so theres no excuse to have a meeting somewhere else....
<infoturtle> don't think that'll work
<infoturtle> we'll have to make an event and make them come
<hughbert> 1 hour to Athlone and 2 to Galway or Limerick... or theres Cork....
<infoturtle> hack session at fr. teds house on craggy island
<infoturtle> that'll bring the masses
<hughbert> ya i know the fella and all....
<hughbert> dad sold him a cow once....
<infoturtle> now there a sentence I find funny
<hughbert> i know...
<hughbert> ha ha...
<infoturtle> brilliant
<hughbert> but that fliping picture im having trouble uploading it....
<infoturtle> wana e-mail it to me and i'll stick it some where?
<hughbert> ya... will do....
<hughbert> maybe we could do something in clare???
<infoturtle> well, maybe in feb, we have the one in dublin in jan
<hughbert> i heard that somebody did something in Doolin a few years ago back in 2002...
<infoturtle> but everyone will have to pass on it at a meeting i supose
<hughbert> a load of linux heads came in from over seas and everything....
<hughbert> I could be wrong but i think stallman was in ireland at the time......
<hughbert> doing something for IBM...
<hughbert> Went on a bit of a binge in Clare....
<infoturtle> drinkin binge?
<hughbert> yep...
<hughbert> i saw a video or a pic of stallman in the RDS....
<hughbert> you should have the email now....
<hughbert> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10243164#post10243164
<infoturtle> i was nearly done writing a new thread when you sent that link
<infoturtle> looks good, think it'll be ok?
<hughbert> ha ha sorry man...
<hughbert> well what do you think?
<infoturtle> its cool, think it'll be approved of?
<infoturtle> i've no idea what the guides for the logo are
<hughbert> ya they said it was alright so...
<hughbert> its just up to you guys to approve it....
<infoturtle> cool, want me to colour it up for you?
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-16
<hughbert> ya do what you think is alright....
<hughbert> i was going to do that anyway....
<hughbert> use the one i sent you though...
<infoturtle> now that i look at it you might be best to do it
<infoturtle> like for your own colour scheme
<hughbert> ya well i was thinking of the tri colour for ubuntu-ie... and the clare colours for the clare lug....
<hughbert> so you would do one green white and gold....
<hughbert> and the other one ill do myself....
<infoturtle> ok
<hughbert> thats all my news anyway....
<hughbert> had a cold there during the week.... grrrrr......
<czajkowski> hughbert: looks good
<hughbert> thanks....
<hughbert> hopefully ill get the wacom tablet for christmas now... won't have to scan anything any more....
<hughbert> czajkowski: are you on facebook?
<czajkowski> wh
<czajkowski> why
<hughbert> just wondering sorry if im intruding...
<czajkowski> I am
<czajkowski> just a bit of an odd question to ask someone ya dont really chat to out of the blue
<hughbert> I have the clare lug group on facebook.... you can join if you want....
<hughbert> sorry about that....
<czajkowski> not in clare sorry
<hughbert> don't care you lived in limerick?....
<hughbert> close enough....
<czajkowski> I don't any more either :)
 * czajkowski lives in the UK
<hughbert> really....
<hughbert> thought you were in ireland or dublin....
<czajkowski> I was but moved 6 weeks ago
<hughbert> cool... nice place... are you in scotland or england?
<czajkowski> england
<hughbert> nice tis grand i suppose most of the english people are grand....
<hughbert> are you in london?
<czajkowski> about 50 mins outside of london
<hughbert> where abouts my cousin is in cantibury....
<infoturtle> sences stalking about to happen
<czajkowski> no where near Cantibury
<hughbert> i know, now thats intruding... next ill want to know her street... ha ha....
<hughbert> alright just asking sorry to put you in a spot....
<hughbert> oo ya will i fill the circles with something???
<hughbert> anybody?
<czajkowski> Irish colours ?
<hughbert> ya but maybe animals like in the first one?
<hughbert> or both...
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> morning
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> 2 more sleeps and I'm home :)
* ebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: TBA January 2011 || Ubuntu Hours: No Ubuntu Hours for December.
<ebel> czajkowski: looking forward to it?
<czajkowski> aye monday I've the dentist, seill working monda-wednesday next week but as long as I can get to mail and jabber I'm fine
<czajkowski> but 2 weeks of no travelling
<czajkowski> YAY!
<ebel> yeah you're in bath now is it?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> here till Saturday then head to Heathrow for flight
<czajkowski> mailed the UK mailing list to see if anyone in the area wanted to meet up for drinks, so I think there are 3 of us going for beers tonight.
<ebel> cool
<davisc> czajkowski: Don't drop the laptop
<czajkowski> eh?
<czajkowski> davisc: ?
<davisc> czajkowski: If you're in the bath, you want to keep a good hold of the laptop
<czajkowski> oh gods
 * czajkowski wallops davisc 
 * davisc grins
<czajkowski> lets have no m1 puns in here shall we
<davisc> Ah, you're in Bath, rather than bath
<czajkowski> yes BATH
<czajkowski> rugby place
<czajkowski> here since Sunday
<ebel> But you're not in Rugby?
<czajkowski> eh no
<slashtom> Rugby is nowhere near Bath
<czajkowski> sigh why does #linux turn into #politics #regligion and now other topics
<czajkowski> boggles
<davisc> czajkowski: We're a group of intelligent, forward thinking people
<czajkowski> davisc: if you join any other linux channel fro other counteries it just wouldn't go down well at all
<davisc> Well, it's truely Irish anyway
<slashtom> isn't #linux an international channel?
<ebel> slashtom: #linux on irc.linux.ie :P
<slashtom> oh, stop being ambiguous
<czajkowski> I wasn't
<slashtom> there's a #linux on this network
<czajkowski> davisc: knew what I was talking about as we';re in the other channel
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> context :P
<czajkowski> it's a wonderful thing really
<czajkowski> :)
 * ebel wonders about this regligion czajkowski mentions :P
<ebel> Must be something from Bath, the rugby place, not the Rubgy place, and not the bath in Rugby.
<slashtom> there are no baths in Rugby
<slashtom> it's north warwickshire!
<ebel> is there a bath house in rugby? what about a rugby bath house in rugby>
<ebel> there's a bath in bath and bath house in bath. there might be a rugby bath house in bath, but not in rugby
<slashtom> no, north warwickshire is a bit grim
 * slashtom waits for ebel to realise he is from warwickshire
<slashtom> but the nice south part :P
<ebel> I know!
<ebel> where they have baths, and rugby
<ebel> so they have a bath and rugby in bath, and rugby and no baths in rugby.
<slashtom> but that's just not cricket
<slashtom> (warwickshire are like the kilkenny of the cricket world)
<ebel> warwickshire has GAA county colours.
<slashtom> white!
<slashtom> everyone knows that
<ebel> white and black
<ebel> which is half the kilkenny colours :P
<slashtom> both sides wear white, obviously
<czajkowski> tdr112: http://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale9x/blog/leigh-honeywell-scale-9x-keynote-speaker  when that talk goes online could be worth watching and viewing
<tdr112> i will check it out , two projects due for tomorrow , so i will get back to it
<czajkowski> oh it's not on till next year
<czajkowski> more of a fyi go bookmark it
<tdr112> cztab always has good advice
<czajkowski> :)
<davisc> If you can de-cypher it :-)
<czajkowski> oi I mostly make sense
<terran> hey baby wanna cypher?
 * czajkowski stabs terran 
<davisc> terran: Whatever floats your boat
<terran> :)
<tdr112> cztabs home town is showing now :)
<ebel> not home city? :P *ducks*
<czajkowski> excuse me I'm from a village
<czajkowski> aka castleconnell
<ebel> the only cztab in the village?
<czajkowski> don't make me come over there ebel and kick yer ass :)
<ebel> you're all the waaaaaaaaaay over there. with the baths and rugbys :P
<ebel> but not baths in rugbys, baths in baths and baths in non-baths and rugbys in non-rugby
 * slashtom saw cztab's home town on RTE the other night
<czajkowski> ebel: :)
<ebel> buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo
<ebel> and dogs dog dogs
<slashtom> and gates!
<ebel> dogs can dog cats, cats dog dogs, do cats dog cats?
<czajkowski> no cats
<ebel> cats dog czajkowski
<czajkowski> NEIN
<Leftmost> ebel, Buffalo buffalo may buffalo Buffalo buffalo, but Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo.
<Leftmost> Agh, now that word doesn't even seem real anymore.
<Leftmost> Also, Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo buffalo.
<czajkowski> hmm it seems in the new year we will be hiring
<czajkowski> anyone looking for jobs so I can keep ye in mind
<Leftmost> Will you help pay for my relocation? :P
<czajkowski> nope fraid not
<czajkowski> :)
<Leftmost> Curses.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: will it get me a work visa? :P
<czajkowski> ohh
<czajkowski> now there is a thought
<terran> Pendulum: do you like Pendulum
<Pendulum> terran: I've not actually heard any of their stuff
<czajkowski> Pendulum: it would if you cna do technical support
<terran> Pendulum: I really like their stuff
<Leftmost> I've heard one track by Pendulum that I quite liked.
<terran> the album Immersion is excellent
<terran> several fantastic tracks
<Leftmost> The track I know is Masochist.
<ebel> Pendulum: you're not EU based?
<Leftmost> I'm so obviously non-EU it doesn't merit asking.
<Pendulum> ebel: I'm in the US
<Pendulum> ebel: for why I'm here, you can blame czajkowski ;-)
<czajkowski> *grin*
<czajkowski> why is it blame me day
<ebel> Ah gotcha.
<czajkowski> eh
<ebel> Well if you have an irish grandparent you're EU :P
<davisc> It's *ALWAYS* blame-cypher-day
 * czajkowski wallops davisc oi oi you
<Pendulum> ebel: sadly all the Irishness in my blood is about 200 years back ;-)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: so are the people who come over for paddys day
<czajkowski> and then say PATTYS  day at which point I want a baseball bat in my hand
<Leftmost> czajkowski, because who else are we going to blame?
<czajkowski> I always blame fagan
<czajkowski> so much easier
<czajkowski> :)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I don't say that. :P
<czajkowski> this is tru
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> see Pendulum rocks ye're just brats
<Pendulum> I have also never been to Ireland :(
<terran> what? some people say 'Patty's day'?
<Pendulum> terran: try 90% of the people in the US
<terran> I have thankfully never heard anyone say this
<Leftmost> Paddy's Day in Cork was the craziest I've seen, and far more multicultural than you'd see in the US.
<terran> fuckin' Americans
<Pendulum> Unless you're in NYC, Boston, or Chicago where the Irish populations would beat you for it ;-)
<terran> present company excepted of course
<Leftmost> Everyone in the US just drinks green beer and says some nonsense about everyone's Irish on Paddy's Day.
<Pendulum> I've never understood the green beer. The whole idea makes me feel a bit ill
<terran> diddily dee potatoes
<ebel> we don't do the green beer thing here
<ebel> thankfully
<Pendulum> I know
<Pendulum> tbh, they don't limit it to beer either
<ebel> american beer is like sex in a canoe. F**ing close to water.
<Pendulum> I've seen green doughnuts...
<Leftmost> Pendulum, even around here it's kind of like that. Butte, MT is a major (you know, for a state with a million people) Irish population center and it still does the stereotype thing.
<Leftmost> ebel, not here. We have proper microbreweries, like. :)
<Pendulum> ebel: to make it worse the green beer is often food dye in Guinness
<ebel> Leftmost: I though you were USAian, not Maltese...
<Leftmost> Harr.
<Leftmost> ebel, out of curiosity, what's the origin of your nick?
<czajkowski> terran: mind your languate in here please
<ebel> MT = Malta
<ebel> Leftmost: rot13($REAL_NAME)
<Leftmost> Which ISO-3166 is it that has the subregion codes? Well, if you check the subregions for the US, MT = Montana.
<Leftmost> ebel, I pasted the buffalo thing to my mother, who pointed out to me that ebel is Cornish for "foal".
<ebel> hehehe
<terran> czajkowski: I thought this channel was PG-15
<fagan> Huh blame me for...?
<Leftmost> Sure we even had Mary McAleese come out to Butte. :P
<ebel> Leftmost: ISO-3166-2
<ebel> US-MT = the statoid in the USA. MT = Malta.
<Leftmost> I'll specify Butte, US-MT from now on.
<ebel> or .mt.us
<ebel> like .d.ie
 * slashtom didn't think anyone spoke cornish
<Leftmost> slashtom, not many, that's for sure.
 * ebel uses ccTLDs as country abbreviations.
<Leftmost> But some do, yes.
<slashtom> most people in cornwall are not natives
<ebel> or .gls.eng.gb
<Pendulum> I think Cornish is one of the languages offered on Live Mocha, which always amuses me
<Leftmost> ebel, I don't like doing that as much. But I'm a bit of a standards nut, I'd say.
<Leftmost> I suppose you could say TLDs are a sort of standard, but meh.
<ebel> ISO-3166 is nicer than the licence plate ones, cause everyone gets 2 letters. as opposed to the important countries getting less letters.
<Leftmost> Isn't 3166-3 alpha3? Or am I just crazy now?
<Leftmost> No, I'm wrong. -3 is a repository for things deleted from -1. But -1 has an alpha3 mode.
<ebel> yep
<slashtom> aye, Italy gets 'I' Israel gets 'IL' and we get 'IRL'
<czajkowski> terran: all lanuage cant be offensive and we abide by the CoC so no swearing
 * Leftmost pets ISO-639.
<slashtom> and even phone codes, afghanistan has a shorter code than ireland!
<terran> czajkowski: oki
<Leftmost> I occasionally find myself wishing that TLDs corresponded to ISO-3166-1.
<ebel> Leftmost: they do? well ISO-3166-1 alpha2...
<ebel> (except for a few exceptions .uk/.gb)
<Leftmost> Mostly they do. But not universally.
<Leftmost> I also wish people would stop using flags to represent languages. *grumble*
<Leftmost> Oddly enough, I speak English. And I don't live in the UK!
<ebel> Me either!
 * Pendulum holds off jokes about whether Americans actually speak English ;-)
<Pendulum> Leftmost: you're American, right?
<Pendulum> (I'm actually asking for a reason that doesn't involve mocking, don't worry)
<czajkowski> heh
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I want to know if Americans who haven't been polluted like I have by English and Irish influences think "feck" is a swear ;-)
<Leftmost> Pendulum, I am.
<Pendulum> Leftmost: is "feck" a swear?
<Pendulum> (once you answer I'll explain the story)
<Leftmost> Depends a bit on context.
<Pendulum> ?
<czajkowski> lol
<ebel> apparently in england they think feck is of similar level of obsenity to fuck. Whereas in Ireland it's viewed as a lower level of obscenity.
<Pendulum> ebel: czajkowski got told off in disney by some father because she said "feck" near his kids and "OMG can't swear next to the 10 y/os"
<czajkowski> oh that muppet
<czajkowski> I'd forgotten about him
<ebel> hehehehe
<czajkowski> I was in Disney I should know better
<ebel> whereas in ireland that's be mostly ok
<Pendulum> I think I said worse than that in Disney
<czajkowski> he;s so lucky his kids were there or I'd have properly sweared
<Pendulum> heh
<czajkowski> I did on the roller coaster
<Leftmost> Right, most of the time I wouldn't consider it to be as obscene, but there are contexts where I hear it used where I'd say it has a similar level.
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that was a rollercoaster. everyone swears
<czajkowski> mother of sweet Jebus and holy saint Jack daniels
<ebel> reminds me of that dodgy song when i was a kid "aon focail eile"
<Leftmost> To be fair, czajkowski, I heard some woman in Tesco yelling at her five year old to "quit being a langer".
<czajkowski> LOL
<Pendulum> czajkowski: either of those phrases wouldn't have you told off for swearing
<czajkowski> it's tesco makes perfectly sense
<Leftmost> Haha.
<ebel> hahah
<czajkowski> right time to go back to guest house
<Pendulum> czajkowski: have fun
<czajkowski> and get changed for more beer
<ebel> for the bath?
<Leftmost> If only there had been any other shop in proximity to where I lived.
<ebel> in bath?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> Beer in BATH
<ebel> and the rugby in bath. but you're not in rubgy.
<Leftmost> I also heard some peculiarly Irish uses of the eff word while I was there, but that's a whole other story.
 * Leftmost isn't a language nerd, no.
<Gnatrick> hullo
<infoturtle> does anybody else find the captcha awfully annoying with you log into ubuntu-ie.org?
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-17
<fagan> infoturtle: we got really badly spam attacked a few times so its needed
<fagan> we had like 300 pages of spam before
<infoturtle> fagan: oh ya?! i see its purpose, its just annoying, can't have it both ways tho
<fagan> infoturtle: well it was just a plaster over a broken leg
<fagan> we are changing the website soon I hear so it wont be a problem too much longer
<hughbert> hello there...
<hughbert> anybody around?
<terran> mmhmm
<terran> though no one has said anything since last night
 * czajkowski kicks terran and runs off 
<hughbert> ha ha
<hughbert> any update on my new poster/logo for ubuntu-ie?
<terran> czajkowski: I KNOW WHERE YOU LIVE YOU CAN'T RUN YOU CAN'T HIDE
<hughbert> ha ha.. do you want to know where exactly?
<hughbert> ha ha...
<czajkowski> terran: eh no you don't :)
<terran> I'll just go to Castleconnell and start yelling her name
<hughbert> your looking at me right now ar'nt you?
<terran> czajkowski: are you back in Castleconnell now?
<hughbert> your hiding in those bushes near the trees...
<hughbert> on a separate note does anybody know the name of the hacking group in dublin?
<terran> TOG?
<hughbert> or limerick for that matter...
<terran> MilkLabs
<hughbert> thats it thanks....
<hughbert> forgot... blast how could i forget milklabs for god sake...
<czajkowski> terran: nope tomorrow night
<davisc> czajkowski: Hopefully, anyway :-)
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> *sniff*
<hughbert> whats on tomorrow night?
<ebel> hiya
<czajkowski> ebel: ello ello
<hughbert> ebel did you see my poster there?
<czajkowski> davisc: much snow up your end ?
<ebel> poster? no... remind me?
<davisc> czajkowski: An inch maybe
<czajkowski> not too bad
<hughbert> hold on heres a link....
<davisc> czajkowski: You watching the rainfail radar?
<hughbert> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463311
<czajkowski> davisc: no... should I
<davisc> czajkowski: Yes
<davisc> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/radar/index.html
<czajkowski> hmm
<ebel> hughbert: looks pretty good :)
<hughbert> thanks thought you would like it...
<hughbert> as i said in the post i need to get it approved by ye....
<ebel> If you want to clean it up we could put it on the wikipage/etc.?
<czajkowski> davisc: not sure I can make sense of that for heathrow
<hughbert> ya will do just wanted to get a wacom tablet for next week hopefully.... for christmas before they close....
<ebel> :)
<ebel> well keep us updated
<hughbert> or i could just use a felt pen or marker for now... would that be alright with you?
<ebel> we will be having an IRC meeting in the middle of january, you could mention it then?
<hughbert> yep...
<hughbert> ill try to have it finished...
<hughbert> what date is it on?
<ebel> It'll be around the middle. not announced yet
<ebel> No rush, though
<hughbert> grand job...
<hughbert> it just started snowing outside...
<fagan> yay just ordered my computer
<fagan> and a few other bits and bobs for myself as well
<hughbert> nice brand new?
<fagan> yep
<czajkowski> fagan: was that from all your donations
<fagan> czajkowski: nope my grant my donations didnt get me very far at all
<hughbert> not good...
<hughbert> desktop? what kind of processor?
<fagan> AMD X4
<fagan> I was thinking a i7 or and X6 but the X4 was in my price range
<hughbert> very nice..
<fagan> *an not and
<hughbert> i was looking for one for christmas but the funds are running low already...
<hughbert> how much?
<fagan> 500
<hughbert> for the whole lot... thats not bad at all...
<fagan> I spend 100 extra on a headset, mouse and keyboard
<fagan> *spent
<hughbert> grand...
<hughbert> how much was the AMD X4 though?
<fagan> an X4 is about 100 euro new
<fagan> from where I was looking
<hughbert> mmm...
<fagan> I probably could have built a computer for cheaper but I dont really want to mess around with all the parts
<hughbert> i have a 4 year old AMD X2 that i got for €35 still working like a charm.. ;-)
<hughbert> even though i paid about 500 aswell...
<fagan> Well X2s are getting a bit dated now since most models around the 500+ range have 4+ processors
<hughbert> i know thats why i wanted a new one....
<hughbert> you can still get AM2+ X4 for about 90 squid...
<fagan> yeah I had a single core laptop but it burned out
<fagan> and now im on a 1ghz 6 year old piece of crap
<fagan> ive been trying to get money to replace it for 7 months
<hughbert> my eee pc burnt out aswell.... spilt tea on it....
<fagan> the fan broke in mine and started making noise
<fagan> a year later it got too hot and burnt out
<fagan> compiling code when I was at the shop :)
<hughbert> not good what model was it?
<hughbert> mine was the eee pc 900
<fagan> well it was a compaq with a nice AMD processor
<fagan> and nvidia gpu it wasnt even that old
<fagan> it was like 2.5 ghz but still single core
<hughbert> only 700MHz processor.....
<hughbert> in my eee pc...
<fagan> I have an ARM processor in my room that was a sample from freescale thats that speed
<fagan> its pretty sweet
<hughbert> overclocked it to 900Mhz... when i was playing games and stuff....
<hughbert> nice... ARM are fantastic.....
<fagan> wow you can play games on 900mhz
<fagan> yeah the fact you can have a computer with no fan is just mind boggling
<fagan> I cant wait till they start coming into desktops and stuff
<hughbert> for def the best processor manufactures in the world....
<fagan> well ARM are just engineers
<fagan> they dont make the processors they sell designs
<hughbert> did you ever see Micromen?
<fagan> nope
<hughbert> the BBC docudrama/comedy??...
<fagan> still nope :)
<hughbert> watch that... tis very good....
<fagan> heh im going through firefly at the moment since my friends thought it was rediculus that I never watched it
<hughbert> whats that again?
<fagan> firefly is a 15 episode tv series and movie from the maker of buffy the vampire slayer
<fagan> it was cancelled by fox but fans loved it
<hughbert> not too bad (sorry ladys) but is there hot girls in it?
<Leftmost> Don't fans usually love it?
<Leftmost> Though I must say, I loved Firefly.
<fagan> Leftmost: hah
<fagan> I mean that a lot of nerds kicked up a big fuss when it got cancelled
<Leftmost> Haha. That's true.
<hughbert> ha ha nerds...
<fagan> for only 15 episodes they did get some great comparisons to star trek back in the old days
<ebel> Firefly is deadly
<Leftmost> ebel abú.
<ebel> I have a GNU Yacc book signed by 2 cast members of Firefly.
<fagan> ebel: sadly I have to correct your grammer "firefly was deadly" :)
<ebel> I went to see the premier of Serenity in Dublin.
<fagan> did you see the gross of the film?
<ebel> fagan: eh? I still think Firefly is deadly.....
<fagan> it was 200,000 less than the cost of film
<hughbert> ill have to look up that now heard good stuff about it alright.. very addictive i heard...
<fagan> there is talk every year about bringing it back on different networks but its all talk
<ebel> "Firefly is deadly" = "I think firefly is a deadly show" "Firefly was deadly" = "In the past I thought Firefly was deadly, but I don't think that anymore"
<fagan> ebel: ah ok
<ebel> Just because a TV is no longer being produced doesn't mean it is in the past.
<ebel> Otherwise practically every book would have to be refered to as "$BOOK_NAME was deadly"
<ebel> Since, like a TV that's not been produced, no new chapters are being added.
<ebel> In short, fagan GRAMMERFAIL :P
<fagan> hehe
<fagan> other than the movie not making much money and the tv show being cancelled they actually made a lot from the dvd bundle of the entire show
<Leftmost> Enough to convince them to make the movie.
<fagan> yeah but the movie wasnt exactly a raging success
<fagan> but I suppose 30 million in budget and 29,800,000 profit isnt so bad
<fagan> since a lot was funded by fans of the show
<fagan> the only thing that confuses me is the coyboy stuff in the show like the music and the intro
<fagan> *cowboy
<fagan> they are in space I dont get how that relates
<Leftmost> It's supposed to be a space western.
<fagan> Leftmost: em and that makes complete sense how?
<tdr112> hughbert: does not like firefly
<Leftmost> It makes sense to me. I'm afraid I just don't understand what you don't understand.
<fagan> I get the crossover idea of people in the outskirts of civilisation and against the organised overly strict gov
<fagan> but other than that :-/
<Leftmost> Using those links, he just builds the show based on elements of a western. I really don't know what to say other than that.
<fagan> and then the scifi elements are fine with the space bits but I have a feeling that in the end they were just going to say the whole thing was a dream of a cowboy
<Leftmost> I don't understand how it's any more strange than Star Wars as a space fantasy.
<fagan> Leftmost: well Star Wars didnt try to link its story with that of a period of history
<fagan> it was a standalone adventure fiction scifi
<ebel> it's just sorta like a western
<Leftmost> fagan, I'm sorry, but that seems like an arbitrary distinction.
<ebel> in the same way that lawyers and judges now look and seem to act like roman senators
<ebel> And the likes of battlestar galactica look like current military structures
<Leftmost> Especially when you consider how steeped in Japanese lore Star Wars truly is.
<fagan> well in a way you can see that the entire thing could be seen as a statement that trends happen in public perception of people in power and power being overly strict
<ebel> if they can be similar to some parts of history, then why can't firefly be similar to westerns.
<fagan> huh japanese lore?
<ebel> It's just the style.
<Leftmost> fagan, if you pay attention, Star Wars is really just Kurosawa In Spaaaaaace!
<fagan> lol
<ebel> the "the diamond age" is like the victorian era.
 * Leftmost hugs his copy of The Diamond Age.
<fagan> well I just think the western element should have been left out of it and been more of a background influence
<fagan> id say it would confuse people less
<Leftmost> fagan, I'm serious. The plot of the first movie is almost directly copied from The Hidden Fortress, a Kurosawa film. Jedi are samurai with mind powers.
<Leftmost> You're the first person I've met who was confused by it, to be honest.
<fagan> Leftmost: well lucas is a smart man I presume he stole that idea fair and square
<ebel> fagan: if anything saying "they're castle rustlers in the wild west of space" makes it much less confusing,  less explaining needed.
<Leftmost> Oh, certainly. He doesn't even try to deny it.
<fagan> Leftmost: if you read the reviews for firefly a few others were confused by it
<ebel> People know what westerns are, they know cowboys are theives, that there will be little outposts on the edge strugglying to survive with sometimes hardass sherifs,.
<fagan> I get the idea but if it were me I would have left it out
<ebel> they know there'll probably be The Man somewhere who will chase down the cowboys.
<Leftmost> I think that's a good part of the charm, but that's me.
<ebel> You don't need to spend a while explaining that to the audience. They know it already, because they know it's a western
<fagan> Leftmost: I think the drama and the funny bits could have kept that charm up just fine
<fagan> ebel: but if it were me doing the show from the start I wouldnt market it like that
<ebel> You only need to introduce the characters within the steryotypes (e.g. here's the alliance. "oh they must be the big government bit")
<fagan> I think it would have been less confusing and still have the great stories without all the music and styling
<Leftmost> fagan, I just feel it would have been a lot more dry. Less flavor.
<Leftmost> Could use some salt.
<fagan> salt is bad for your blood pressure :P
<ebel> fagan: how could having to explain all the characters make it less confusing?
<Leftmost> And yet, if you never ate salt, you'd die. :P
<fagan> ebel: well then you can roll out their backstories in a nice way
<fagan> and unfold the story
<Leftmost> All your cells would go kablooie.
<fagan> Leftmost: well its in some foods anyway
<fagan> and there is trace amounts in places
<Leftmost> I'm just sayin'.
<fagan> like water
<Leftmost> Yeah, but certainly not enough in water to keep you isotonic.
<ebel> fagan: yes you'd have to explain all that backstory bits. and that would be confusing.
<Leftmost> And table salt is our best delivery method for iodine here in the wesht.
<fagan> ebel: well having a bit of stuff to bring up later is always good
<fagan> and if you look closely at the film they didnt do so much of the cowboy stuff in that
<fagan> its a lot more cowboy in the tv show
<Leftmost> fagan, they certainly leave that possibility open. Hell, there's a lot of backstory we lack because they never finished the series.
<fagan> Leftmost: well the reason why im saying is leave everything open is how buffy did it
<fagan> buffy didnt reveal much about the characters
<fagan> and they unfolded it gradually
<ebel> fagan: do you find buffy confusing cause they reused vampires in california?
<fagan> and it worked so so well
<fagan> ebel: hehe no I dont
<ebel> vampires are a central/eastern european thing, what are they doing in western americas?
<Leftmost> Hee
<fagan> well america is riddled with them
<fagan> :P
<ebel> why don't they leave the vampires out and unfold the story another way. it would be much less confusing.
<fagan> hehe they did unfold the vampire thing in the film
<ebel> just have it as more of a background influence
<fagan> and they did handle the vampire thing in the first episode too
<Leftmost> The film and the TV series aren't the same universe.
<fagan> if you watched the first episode of buffy and never looked at the title of the show you wouldnt have a clue what its about till about half the episode in
<fagan> from what I remember of that episode
<fagan> just a normal girl and then weird stuff happens and oh yeah she kills vampires
<fagan> then keeping it from everyone else then gilles comes in...etc
<ebel> so essentially, you're in favour of auteurs reusing other parts of mythology/shared culture for some works, but not for firefly/western?
<fagan> ebel: well buffy was amazing story telling, firefly in terms of its western style wasnt good in my opinion
<fagan> the story was good
<fagan> but it was lacking the drama and atmoshpere of buffy
<ebel> so essentially, you're in favour of auteurs reusing other parts of mythology/shared culture if there was good drama and athmosphere? :P
<fagan> well if they do it in a good way yes
<Leftmost> I thought there was plenty of drama and atmosphere to Firefly. :P
<Leftmost> It's not the same drama and atmosphere as Buffy, but that's just fine.
<fagan> Leftmost: there was but the western music didnt really aid the drama
<fagan> so it took a lot away
<Leftmost> Well first, I disagree. Second, that assumes that just because it doesn't add means it subtracts.
<fagan> I think if he didnt do the western thing and did it more dramatic like buffy and did better music I think it would have lasted longer
<Leftmost> "more dramatic like Buffy"? I'm sorry, I really just don't understand how it wasn't dramatic
<fagan> well if you watched the first 2 seasons of buffy it had a great balance of storyline action and character building
<fagan> along with the subplots of keeping things secret
<ebel> Leftmost: did you see the bit with nathian fillion in his new tv show going to a halloween party as a "space cowboy"?
<fagan> making friends and doing her job killing vampires
<Leftmost> Ha, no ebel, I didn't.
<ebel> "Didn't you wear that 5 years ago?" "I like it!" :P
<Leftmost> Which show is this?
<fagan> Leftmost: buffy
<ebel> Catle
<ebel> *Castle
 * fagan wants to watch buffy now 
<Leftmost> fagan, no, I got the Buffy bit. And I don't at all see that Firefly is less dramatic because no one is keeping anything secret. Especially since people keep things secret.
<ebel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Q3pdj9p6yI
<ebel> There are no secrets in Firefly/Serenity?! er what about river?
<fagan> Leftmost: well with firefly there was the keeping the ship and crew all happy and well and the hot asian chick who got experimented on
<ebel> Also did you notice they never say the word "Firefly" in Serenity (I think)
<fagan> thats about the entire story of the first 15 eps
<fagan> oh and hiding the two since they were wanted
<ebel> asian? Summer Glau is not asian..... she's american/scots/irish/german....
<Leftmost> Like me! :P
<fagan> ebel: she kinda looks like she has a bit of asian in her
<fagan> Oh and thats her name I couldnt remember
<Leftmost> My computer is making noises which I cannot identify.
<fagan> she has been on almost every show ive liked in the past few years
<fagan> Leftmost: my old computer had a broken fan and that made lots of fun noises
<ebel> whereas I don't think there were any 'secrets' in buffy.
<Leftmost> These are clearly noises from a video or a game or something. Probably some Flash thing. But I have no idea where it's coming from.
<ebel> The whole show is just "run around and kill vampires and monsters. Every year kill a big one"
<fagan> ebel: then I dont think you got the main sub plot bits that were unraveled through the course of the seasons
<ebel> there were none
<fagan> ebel: there were lots
 * fagan watched nearly every episode of buffy and there were lots 
<Leftmost> fagan, I just don't get what's not dramatic about constantly being on the run from a ubiquitous government, trying to scrape by on the edge of space in a ship that barely holds together, making money as a smuggler, getting into gun fights...
<fagan> hmmmm
<fagan> I still think buffy had a better setup for its story
 * fagan feels like a pro troll right now 
<ebel> fagan: No there weren't.
<Leftmost> Honestly, even though I liked Buffy, I thought Firefly was a more mature show (in terms of storytelling principles).
<fagan> dont get me wrong I like firefly's story I just think without the western stuff and a bit more drama id say it would have been awesome
<Leftmost> I think without the western stuff, it would have been boring. :P
<Leftmost> I've seen space pirates and smugglers before.
<Leftmost> What sets Firefly apart then?
<fagan> its charm
<Leftmost> I mean, sure, that's not all there is to the show.
<fagan> the funny lines
<fagan> and the story
<Leftmost> I just really don't get how the western bit hurt it in any way, or how you think it needed more drama.
<fagan> it would still have all of that without all the western stuff
<Leftmost> A concrete example would at least let me see it from your perspective.
<fagan> well its hard to compare against a scenario that wasnt created
<fagan> if they did a non western version id be happy because it would do the arguing for me
<Leftmost> I'm sorry if this seems argumentative, but you're saying that the western bit hurt it, but you can't describe how without a version that had none of that?
<Leftmost> Part of why I like the show is that it successfully plays off of an extant genre, one which plays heavily with the antihero, pioneering and action. Take away the western bit, you take all of that away.
<fagan> well people love the other version I just think id like it more if the western stuff wasnt there
<fagan> I liked the overall story
<fagan> just not the western theme
<ebel> Your argument is "The western bit was bad", do you have an actual points? :P
<fagan> hehe other than its distracting from a good story about summer glau
<ebel> nom nom nom simon
 * fagan <3 summer glau btw :)
<Leftmost> Kaylee über alles!
<fagan> ?
<Leftmost> Hmm?
<hughbert> well i bid ye a good night, its my birthday tomorrow so the family and myself are going out for a meal tonight..
<hughbert> i see ye when i see ye good luck...
<ebel> hughbert: happy birthday!
<hughbert> im the ripe old age of 22 2morrow...
<hughbert> 22 years young as they say...
<hughbert> Thanks ebel...
<fagan> im 22
<fagan> welcome to the club
<fagan> :P
<fagan> happy birthday
<hughbert> ha ha thanks man...
<hughbert> better get a move on... see ya. bye....
<terran> I totally quit that club last month
<fagan> lol
<fagan> im quitting that club myself in july
<fagan> too boring
<fagan> im hoping the 23 club is a little bit cooler
<Leftmost> I quit a few years ago. Clearly I know what's good for me better than you guys. :P
<jtoomey> lo all
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-18
<czajkowski> sigh
#ubuntu-ie 2010-12-19
<hughbert> anybody up?
<hughbert> just enjoying a nice bottle of beer...
<hughbert> good evening...
<terran> guten abends
<terran> willkommen zu ubuntu-de
<terran> that's probably wrong
<terran> I can't remember any german
<hughbert> ha ha...
<hughbert> how are ye keeping?
<hughbert> i don't know much german myself...
<terran> Well I'm supposed to fly home in 3 days but loads of airports are closing so I've booked a backup ferry to Dublin just incase
<hughbert> aah no... flip my cuz is stuck over there aswell....
<davisc> terran: What airport are you booked out of?
<terran> Stansted -> Shannon
<davisc> Should be OK...
<terran> I hope
<davisc> Though I will likely leave a day early
<slashtom> you're presuming  that the trains are running to the ferry ports?
<terran> trains seem to be doing okay
<terran> there are delays but not many cancellations
<davisc> terran: They weren't yesterday
<slashtom> which port?
<terran> Holyhead
<hughbert> thats good anyway on friday they were all cancelled....
<davisc> Leave lots and lots of extra time
<slashtom> failing the train, the bus should be fine from manchester
<hughbert> my cuz was very worried...
<slashtom> the road from manchester to holyhead is very good and coastal
<hughbert> yep i agree with slashtom...
<davisc> slashtom: BBC were reporting problems on the A55 today
<slashtom> oh, isn't there a ferry from liverpool?
<davisc> Yeah, 10 hours or something
<slashtom> overnight maybe
<davisc> And I'm not sure if it takes passengers
<davisc> * foot passengers
<slashtom> well if the A55 is bad, the A5 would likely be impassable
<davisc> I'm not sure it'd take much to make the A5 impassable at Betys-y-Coed (or however the fuck you spell it :-)
<hughbert> anybody watching the commitments tonight at 9...
<terran> too busy doing anything else
<hughbert> whats going on?
<syngindub> anyone know if there is an issue with undernet?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-12
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 14 Dec 11 @ 9pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtommy> good morning
<ebel> yo
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<slashtommy> grand
<slashtommy> you coming home for crimbo?
<czajkowski> on the 21st aye
<slashtommy> visiting dublin?
<czajkowski> nope not got time to be honest
<slashtommy> enjoy limerick anyway
<czajkowski> folks all set for christmas
<czajkowski> mike brings up a good point on the list re the website
<czajkowski> it's kinda dragged out for 2 years nearly at this rate
<delcoyote> the website?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> the ubuntu-ie one
<czajkowski> we were to have an updated version
<czajkowski> and hosted elsewhere
<delcoyote> blacknight solutions
<czajkowski> aye
<delcoyote> http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/
<delcoyote> this one?
<czajkowski> delcoyote: aye with a redesign
<delcoyote> I feel like if I have jetlag.....
<czajkowski> to make it either more user friendly with content
<czajkowski> or a static page with contact info and a rss feed for the blog
<delcoyote> but sticking to Ubuntu splash.. design..?
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> http://ubuntu-uk.org/  is the UK version
<delcoyote> I can see now perfectly what's the story about :-)
<delcoyote> Have to go I'll be "listening"
<slashtommy> i thought the individual websites were depreciated and we were now to use the loco directory
 * slashtommy -confused
<airurando> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/12/
<airurando>  the irc logs seem to be frozen since 08 Dec 11
<airurando>  I know there are other sources for the logs
<airurando>  but does anyone know who should be contacted re: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/12/
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> not sure
<czajkowski> airurando:
<czajkowski> 21:08 <Pici> logs.ubuntu-eu.org was deprecated a while ago since we had continued trouble getting in contact with the bot owner.  I'm  surprised that it was even still running up until a few days ago.
<czajkowski> 21:08 <Pici> The canonical (not Canonical) place for irc logs is at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<airurando> thanks czajkowski
* czajkowski changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 14 Dec 11 @ 9pm  || Stay tuned for details of the next Ubuntu Hour!
<airurando> I've changed the link to the logs on http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/node/8 also
<BenChapman> Hey
<airurando> does anyone know anywhere else where http ://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode may be linked to from our stuff?
<airurando> hi BenChapman
<BenChapman> s'up
<airurando> not a lot
<airurando> s'up with you?
<BenChapman> same really xD I was on a boat that's gonna lay some fibre across the Irish Sea today
<airurando> well that's interesting!
<BenChapman> it was
<BenChapman> big ass cable!
<airurando> must dash.
<airurando> coughing child upstairs.
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-13
<airurando> mornin'
<slashtommy> good morning
<airurando> howdy slashtommy
<slashtommy> winter has started!
<czajkowski> oh noes
<czajkowski> does that mean snow
<airurando> flurries here in Athy.
<airurando> is it constant in Dub
<slashtommy> it does mean snow! :D
<slashtommy> it's sunny now, but more is forecast
<airurando> any accumulation yet slashtommy?
<slashtommy> i walked through the kilmainham carnival this morning, it was snowing moderately hard
<slashtommy> not settling yet though
<czajkowski> :o
 * airurando sits in living room in fromt of a nice coal fire
<slashtommy> we're prepared :)
<slashtommy> ice cleats, waterproofs etc
<slashtommy> airurando: have you heard about the kilmainham carnival?
<czajkowski> It can't be as bad as last year, this time last year it was already very thick snow
<airurando> slashtommy no I haven't
<slashtommy> aye czajkowski, the weather isn't predictable
<slashtommy> airurando: i think it's called 7up winter wonderland or something like that... fairground rides, circus, ice skating and bratwurst etc
<slashtommy> kids would love it
<slashtommy> and i'm going to take ebel ice skating
<airurando> nice
<slashtommy> http://7upwinterwonderland.ie/
<slashtommy> i think the Kilmainham Carnival is a better name
<ebel> yay ice skating
<airurando> looks great and I agree with you on the name slashtommy
<czajkowski> moonpie: hows you ?
<moonpie> czajkowski: alive and finally balancing this whole working stuff with everything else, you?
<czajkowski> moonpie: yeah not too bad
<czajkowski> moonpie: so where are you based these days ?
<moonpie> Ericsson in Athlone
<moonpie> so back home
<czajkowski> ahh handy
<czajkowski> and how is skynet doing?
<moonpie> well we finally got the equipment bought in May isntalled last weekend
<moonpie> there are potential admins and the current committee are comitted
<czajkowski> ahhh nice
<moonpie> after that I'm not too sure as I've about a month of emails to catch up on
<czajkowski> cool well if you want speakers or some sort of mini event
<czajkowski> I can help you
<moonpie> definitely want to run something, just a matter of when and making a bit of time to sort it out properly
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> well give them my email address if they have ideas and want to know what to do
<czajkowski> and idas of talks or speakers they want
<mokmeister> anybody about?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-14
<slashtommy> hey ebel
<ebel> ☺
<BenChapman> hi folks
<slashtommy> good evening
<airurando> evening
<slashtommy> we actually have our heating on, tis getting cold
<airurando> coal fire here
<airurando> just had a look at the website....
<airurando> some spam comments appearing
<slashtommy> oh noes
 * airurando has blocked his first 2 users
<mokmeister> hello everybody
<airurando> hi mokmeister
<andru_> hello all
<airurando> hi andru_ aka infoturtle
<andru_> ya, had to restart to test a script and infoturtle was still here???
<airurando> very short agenda for tonights meeting
<andru_> where to hell do you put scripts to have them run at start up?
<airurando> ebel or slashtommy should know that one
<slashtommy>  in /etc/rc.local
<ebel> andru_: when machine starts up? or when you log in?
<ebel> what do you want it to do, and what do you need it to have access to?
<andru_> log in
<ebel> e.g. if it needs access to your home directory, and you use the ubuntu encrypted home, then it can only run upon log in
<slashtommy> oh ~/.bash_profile
<andru_> auto start conky, compiz, irc
<ebel> if you're using gnome, you can set some programmes (incl. home made scripts) to start upon log in
<ebel> tis somewhere in the settings, search for 'startup applications' afair
<andru_> I'm using LXDE and can't find that stinking option, NM I'll look into it later
<ebel> or you might be able to use some ~/.Xsomething scrupit
<slashtommy> it's 9.02pm ;)
<ebel> aye, shall we start?
<airurando> go for it
<airurando> should take 5 mins ;)
<ebel> infoturtle: also if you register your nick you can kick it off irc with "/msg NickServ GHOST someoptionshere"
<ebel> shall I chair?
<airurando> yip
<infoturtle> cheers ebel, might just do that
<infoturtle> go for it
<ebel> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec 14 21:04:57 2011 UTC.  The chair is ebel. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<ebel> woot
<ebel> please say "PRESENT" if you're here and paying attention
<ebel> PRESENT
<moylan> PRESENT
<infoturtle> PRESENT
<slashtommy> PRESENT
<airurando> PRESENT
<mokmeister> PRESENT
<ebel> meeting page is http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/302/detail/
<ebel> #link http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-ie/302/detail/
<ebel> #topic CD distribution
<delcoyote> PRESENT
<ebel> I (as PoC) have the box of CDs. Some have been given out (to BenChampman (for coderdojo), to airurando, some in TOG)
<ebel> however i have been bad and haven't actually followed up with people who asked for cds earlier
<ebel> Sorry.
<infoturtle> I got some but haven't handed em out yet
<ebel> there are still lots of cds here
<infoturtle> thanks again to airurando
<ebel> I'll do that after this meeting
<airurando> infoturtle my pleasure
<ebel> sorry again
<airurando> no bother ebel
<airurando> do you need any help with it?
<ebel> For the record, if you would like some CDs, please send me a self addressed envelope. Email me rory@technomancy.org and I'll sort it out
<ebel> anyone wanna talk on this topic?
<moylan> is there a public email address that we can tweet for that so that others can see it?
<airurando> interesting idea moylan
<moylan> just a thought
<moylan> i'd never tweet somebodies private email address
<airurando> ebel what do you think?
<ebel> yes, you can tweet that
<moylan> if you're sure...
<ebel> this is a publically logged channel and publically logged meetin
<moylan> there's public and scraped web pages public.  how good is that spam filter? :-)
<moylan> say a subject line of 'ubuntu cd' or something?
<ebel> what?
<ebel> I am not sure what you're asking about. This might spread some light on what I think your assumptions are: http://www.google.ie/search?q=rory%40technomancy.org
<moylan> fair enough.  just thought it might help you filter out requests if you asked folk to use a specific subject line.
<ebel> nah
<ebel> tis grand
<moylan> i'll tweet that email address later for folk who want ubuntu cds.  we could all blog the same?
<airurando> aye
<infoturtle> can do
<ebel> sure
<delcoyote> http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ needs some make up? css?
<ebel> anythign else on the cd topic?
<delcoyote> any left at tog?
<ebel> should be. lots
<delcoyote> thanks ebel.. need to get there, but I use a different time table
<ebel> ok
<ebel> #topic AOB?
<ebel> delcoyote: you asked about css?
<airurando> The website
<delcoyote> Just comparing ubuntu-ie and loco team websites, and needs some css? the website?
<ebel> #topic website
<ebel> (a) another thing i've forgotten to do! (change dns to point to blacknight)
<airurando> it is very old
<ebel> (b) who's offered to do the redesign? (/me forgot()
<infoturtle> I was on it ages ago with thethomaseffect
<airurando> thethomaseffect I think
<ebel> ok
<airurando> can someone change the 11:04 banner on the fromt
<airurando> *fromt
<airurando> ahhh
<airurando> *front
<ebel> right, i'll try what canonical suggest to move it to the blacknight host. then it'll be up to thethomaseffect to sort out setting up & configuring the new website
<airurando> is thethomaseffect still up for it
<airurando> delcoyote, are you interested?
<ebel> good question. they aren't here now...
<infoturtle> airurando: done
<delcoyote> I'm useless but full of ideas, sorry airurando I can't help but I wish i could
<airurando> infoturtle thanks
<infoturtle> I can take it on again over xmas if we're on black knight now
<airurando> delcoyote not to worry
<airurando> maybe we could make this a regular agenda item
<airurando> I only wish I had the knowledge to dig in
<airurando> I'd certainly like to get involved in some way but would be pestering the lot of you
<infoturtle> well when I'm free and we're on the new server I can reset things up. Then any little jobs that need doing can be brought up monthly
<infoturtle> any one who's up to doing the little things can help out
<infoturtle> or what ever way people want to do it
<airurando> fine by me
 * ebel is unsure if he has email for thethomaseffect, might look and shoot them an email to find out if they are still interested
<ebel> if we change dns, and nothing happens w.r.t. blacknight, then we have no website
<ebel> (or at least, it's all offline)
<airurando> ebel thethomaseffect is one man I think
<ebel> airurando: i never implied otherwise (you're the second person to mention to me today about my use of "they" as a gender neutral singular pronoun :P )
<airurando> apologies
<airurando> ebel wrt website is that rock and hard place?
<ebel> well, here's an idea, website not being used much. let's bite the bullet, and just switch it. then we can get moving
<airurando> what is the sequence of events that must happen
<airurando> can we archive the old one?
<ebel> the old one will still be there, on canonical servers, cut off from the internet.
<ebel> we can repoint ubuntu-ie.org back to if at a later date if needed
<airurando> OK
<airurando> so are we simply starting fresh on blacknight?
<infoturtle> we have that option at least
<infoturtle> we don't HAVE to tho
<ebel> depends who wants to set it up
<airurando> what is the simplest safest way for us to get up any running on blacknight with a spiffy ubuntu theme?
<ebel> depends if they wanna use the same software, depends if they wanna manually re-enter all content
<mokmeister> where is the advantage of moving the website off of canonical servers and onto blacknight?
<ebel> mokmeister: canoncial only provide a limited, out of date version of drupal
<mokmeister> ok
<ebel> and i think people wanna set up a new one
<airurando> I think we should get it up and running as quickly and simply as possible.
<mokmeister> agreed.
<airurando> infoturtle could you have a plan in place by the time of the Jan meeting?
<infoturtle> can do
<airurando> ebel could you have the 'switch' ready to press by then also?
<ebel> sure.
<airurando> is that it so?
<ebel> can take a several hours for dns to switch
<ebel> tisn't instaneous
<ebel> (well gets complicated :P )
<ebel> anything else?
<airurando> we've waited years
<airurando> several hours is minor
<airurando> actions for yourselves?
<mokmeister> ubuntu hour in Limerick, still happening?
<infoturtle> the last few that were on I was at on my own but I would love to see one again
<airurando> ebel actions?
<ebel> wha?
<ebel> oh
<airurando> infoturtle to have plan for website in place by jan meeting
<ebel> #action ebel to be read for dns
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to be read for dns
<ebel> #action infoturtle to be ready to maintain, install & admin new websute
<meetingology> ACTION: infoturtle to be ready to maintain, install & admin new websute
<ebel> #action ebel to reply to people w.r.t. cds
<meetingology> ACTION: ebel to reply to people w.r.t. cds
<airurando> cool
<infoturtle> woo websutes!!
<mokmeister> have the ubuntu brand guidelines changed since last november? I suppose they would need to be followed for the new website
<ebel> #topic AOB?
<infoturtle> course
<airurando> next meeting
<infoturtle> I'll re read em
<airurando> Wednesday Jan 18th
<infoturtle> I'm cool with that
<ebel> grand
<mokmeister> will try to remember! ;D
<airurando> lovely
<ebel> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec 14 21:42:46 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ie/2011/ubuntu-ie.2011-12-14-21.04.moin.txt
<airurando> nice one
<moylan> 5 minutes indeed! :-D
<mokmeister> lol
<moylan> the more the merrier
<mokmeister> infoturtle: next Thursday too close to Christmas for an Ubuntu hour in Limerick?
<infoturtle> we can send out a few notices to people and see what comes back but I can do it
<airurando> Go Limerick!!!
<mokmeister> ftw!
<infoturtle> hopefully, I'd like to see the interest here again
<mokmeister> :D
<mokmeister> Indeed
<mokmeister> So Absolute Hotel, 7pm?
<infoturtle> sounds good, I'll let as many know as possible
<mokmeister> good stuff
<infoturtle> cool, I'll add event to the various Ubuntu-ie things that I can and I'll be in touch
<infoturtle> for now I gotta get back to study
<mokmeister> ok
<thethomaseffect> ebel:  Ping
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-15
<infoturtle> is ubuntu-ie.org redundant for events or should I add one to it as well as the loco page?
<infoturtle> ping airurando
<airurando> pong infoturtle
<infoturtle> how do sir?
<airurando> good now
<airurando> off for the weekend now
<infoturtle> any chance you could pm me the idencia account info to put the news of the Limerick UH out there
<infoturtle> lucky you, exams till Sat and hardest one tomorrow
<airurando> will do
<airurando> poor you
<airurando> best of luck with it
<infoturtle> meh, I signed up for the course, I knew there'd be tests, I don't mind, I just miss free time
<infoturtle> brb time for tea
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 18 Jan 12 @ 9pm  || The last Irish Ubuntu Hour of 2011 is in Limerick. Details at http://t9.ie/56
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ || Next IRC Meeting: Wednesday 18 Jan 12 @ 9pm  || The last Irish Ubuntu Hour of 2011 will be in Limerick! Details at http://t9.ie/56
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-16
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashtommy> good morning
<slashtommy> we haz snow!
<czajkowski> I heard
<czajkowski> :(
<slashtommy> "Wintry showers in coastal counties of the south, west and north will add to the danger and may give snow accumulations of up to 3cm. "
<czajkowski> breaking news site for weather is a not accurate then
<slashtommy> http://met.ie/
<slashtommy> we have had a good dusting of snow here
<czajkowski> oh joy
<ebel> aye just a bit of frosting on ground
<ebel> you can see it on the dublin city traffic cam http://www.dublincity.ie/dublintraffic/
<slashtommy> don't worry czajkowski, you'll get here fine... then the snow will come and you won't be able to leave! :)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I also need the bf to get in as well
<czajkowski> he flys in on the 24th
<slashtommy> has he met the family yet?
<czajkowski> nope he's doing it at xmas
<ebel> awwww
<ebel> yet another irish person who goes over to the england to steal their men.
<ebel> me, you, my sister. :)
<czajkowski> my mum my aunt
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> tis like a mediæval army invasion.
<slashtommy> :P
<ebel> Run over, hit with sticks, steal the menz, run away
<slashtommy> has he ever been to ireland?
#ubuntu-ie 2011-12-17
<airurando> new blog post
<airurando> http://airurando.wordpress.com/2011/12/17/the-irish-ubuntu-loco-team-have-ubuntu-1110-natty-narwhal-cds-for-you/
<airurando> hey infoturtle how did the exams go?
<infoturtle> great, java was a walk over but maths was touch and go, hoping for a pass. Got good marks for a presentation I did on Mark Shuttleworth
<airurando> good stuff
<airurando> hope the maths hold up for you
<infoturtle> me too, thanks for asking
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-10
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> nice read from barry to the ml I think
<ebel> aye
 * ebel means to reply
<ebel> to sorta say "go for it", etc.
<airurando> afternoon.
<airurando> I agree a great mail from barry.
<solarcloud_3scrn> hi guys ...#
<solarcloud_3scrn> just tesing out new keyboard ..
<ebel> hello
<puffisocks> solarcloud_3scrn: doesn't seem to be working very well
#ubuntu-ie 2012-12-13
<ronin> hello hello hello..
<zmoylan> hi
<ronin> how are things? any news?
<zmoylan> no strange at the mo.  yourself?
<ronin> not much now, I got a steam.deb package I'm trying to port it to .rpm
<ronin> putting the linux standard base to the test...
<ronin> what do you make of the steam client on ubuntu? Do you think It'll improve the linux desktop?
<zmoylan> not a steam fan.  the idea of not owning the game means i'll never deal with them.
<ronin> What do you mean because the game is DRM'ed the said game isn't in your hard drive.... I bit like the amazon e-book debackle..
<zmoylan> all your games are in 'the cloud'  if you are banned you lose access to all the games you've paid for.  it has happened to others.
<zmoylan> too many eggs in one basket.
<ronin> I thought you download them... For example L4D2.. you would have to download that game i would have thought, typical size >10 GB
<ronin> thats a right bollocks...
<ronin> woops b*******s...
<zmoylan> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/forums/showthread.php?2848-Steam-will-ban-you-and-not-tell-you-why
<zmoylan> it's a problem when you have invested time and money in their service and then get banned.  i'd say most deserve it but i'll bet any money there are false positives.
<zmoylan> if i buy something and it breaks it's usually my problem.  when you buy a service or cloud based service then the break seems to have a high probability to be outside your control or ability to fix it.
<zmoylan> disclaimer: not a fan of the cloud :-)
<ronin> me neither... The industry is getting worse and worse...
<ronin> Its handy for somethings like dropbox or shareing documents... but gaming, I don't like that development...
<zmoylan> the problem is worsened when the companies can tie you up as they are not operating in your country and are hard to be subject to consumer laws in your country.
<slashbel> the cloud is handy for some things… like the contacts on my phone!
<zmoylan> google has the worst contacts managing software of all the phones i have ever used
<slashbel> but content, i like that under my control
<zmoylan> another reason to avoid social networks and stick with email.  i always have a local backup copy
<ronin> exactly...
 * slashbel runs his own email
<slashbel> postfix+dovecot
<ronin> Still I like messing around with deb packages... Got the thing updated alright... but a not much else...
<zmoylan> and are we placing bets on how long it will take czajkowski to get back to ireland this year? :-)
<ronin> where is she at the moment? Is she still across the water?
<zmoylan> still in blighty
<zmoylan> i'm guessing less than a day
<ronin> ooh right coming home for christmas?
<zmoylan> that still allows for weather shenanigans
<ronin> hopefully now we won't have a repeat of 2 years ago...
<zmoylan> weather is a bit wonky right now so could go either way
<ronin> ya is there going to a meet up soon?
<ronin> before or after christmas?
<slashbel> ronin: would you like to organise one?
<tdr112> its been a while
<slashbel> there's a pub standards thing on this week iirc
<slashbel> maybe an ILUG thing too
<zmoylan> there is a lug potd on friday.  might shuffle along to that
<ronin> lovely jobely...
 * slashbel has too much on these next few weeks
<slashbel> oh, and there's a tog open social on saturday
<ronin> maybe in limerick if anybody is interested? or even better in Clare...
<ronin> there's loads of stuff..
<slashbel> beyond the m50 is a bit far for me…
<zmoylan> beyond city centre is a hassle.  down to one crutch though.
<slashbel> good stuff zmoylan
<slashbel> aye, city centre is ideal… all the public transport links head there
<ronin> Ya im outside the pale alright... out in the sticks...
<ronin> Wheres that pub ye meet in again is it the longstone?
<zmoylan> ronin: by decree it's no longer the sticks.  since the eu development funds it's being upgraded to boonies. :-)
<tdr112> ya potd this Friday , in  Bowes
<ronin> ha ha ha.. oooh good thats nice to hear...
<ronin> may i ask potd? your not smoking pot are you?
<ronin> I presume podcast...
<zmoylan> cork 3 jan sober land 2000
<zmoylan> pint of the day
<tdr112> they should be having their agm soon,
<ronin> not too bad... bowes is very central...
<tdr112> they tend to have a night of talks to go along with it
<ronin> limerick kind of died off i think...
<slashbel> ronin: what about galway?
<slashbel> i hear that their hackerspace is pretty active
<ronin> ooo ya really maybe i should head up there so... could you give me a url?
<slashbel> search for 091 labs
<zmoylan> 091 labs 2 mins...
<zmoylan> http://091labs.com/
<ronin> found it brillient..
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-09
<czajkowski> aloha
<slashbel> Hallo!
<zmoylan-len_> hi
<zmoylan-len_> preparing the sled and huskies for trip home?
<czajkowski> zmoylan-len_: ferry :)
<slashbel> how long does that take?
<tdr112> will you bring the dog ?
<zmoylan-len_> probably why czajkowski is using the ferry
<czajkowski> 4hrs
<czajkowski> slwoish croshing from pembroke to rosslare
<czajkowski> could go to liverpool and get a faster one
<czajkowski> but then you risk the crossing being called off if it's a rough sailing as the boats are smaller
<czajkowski> yup Bash is coming :)
<zmoylan-len_> the fast hss doesn't handle weather as well as the old ro-ros
<slashbel> 4 hours from near london?
<slashbel> unless the condem government has invested in some better roads, getting to west wales will take 4 hours
<czajkowski> will be 4 hrs to pembroke from guildford maybe 5 if we make some stops
<czajkowski> and then a 4 hr crossing
<czajkowski> and then a 2 hr drive
<czajkowski> so a bit of a long trip
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> but no planes and trains needed
<slashbel> aye, does Bash require a passport?
<ebel> and you can bring lots of stuff.
<ebel> Cheap booze and everything :P
<zmoylan-len_> and it's fun to be on deck while at sea and enjoy view and sea air
<czajkowski> it's complicated
<czajkowski> defra says no
<czajkowski> irish ferries says yes
<czajkowski> :/
<ebel> Ah sure it'll be grand!
<tdr112> ,just talk your way out of it
<ebel> Course, you could just get a pet passport to be sure to be sure?
<slashbel> tdr112: that might work for getting into Ireland, but getting back in to Wales could be another matter
<tdr112> slashbel: its a plan to keep czajkowski here
<czajkowski> ebel: he cant get one until he's 3 months old
<czajkowski> and he's currently 2 months and 27 days
<czajkowski> and you need to get it 21 days prior to travel
<ebel> ah ok
<czajkowski> which is too late
<czajkowski> :/
<czajkowski> if we went via NI
<czajkowski> no issue what so ever
<zmoylan-len_> yet ireland has a longer history of being rabies free than uk.
<slashbel> s/uk/britain/
#ubuntu-ie 2013-12-11
<RavenholmDX> Heyo
<zmoylan-hp> hi
<RavenholmDX> What's up?
<zmoylan-hp> not much. yourself?
<RavenholmDX> Nothing much now
<RavenholmDX> Where abouts you from?
<zmoylan-hp> dublin
<RavenholmDX> Cool, same
<RavenholmDX> well, live there :P
<zmoylan-hp> so new to irc?
<RavenholmDX> Ha, no
<RavenholmDX> just not a big freenode'r
<RavenholmDX> think I've been on this channel before
<RavenholmDX> years back
<RavenholmDX> just hopped in for a gander
<zmoylan-hp> not much activity here some days
<RavenholmDX> Ah
<RavenholmDX> I presume you're a 'buntu user?
<zmoylan-hp> yup, xububtu usually
<RavenholmDX> nice
<RavenholmDX> long?
<zmoylan-hp> light on old hardware.
<zmoylan-hp> as main desktop since 10.04
<RavenholmDX> Yeah, XFCE is pretty nice
<zmoylan-hp> but used linux on and off since redhat 5.2
<RavenholmDX> for enterprise?
<RavenholmDX> or commercial I should say
<zmoylan-hp> nah, home use or trying stuff at work
<RavenholmDX> :P
<RavenholmDX> cool
<RavenholmDX> Never actually used Red Hat
<RavenholmDX> Only computer I have right now, is running Ubuntu 12.10 for work stuff and Crunchbang for personal
<zmoylan-hp> now it's all about the server but back in 5.2 it was use on any computer, even gasp a desktop
<zmoylan-hp> always liked the look of crunchbang, just never got around to it
<RavenholmDX> I have a bunch of Ubuntu Server VMs too
<RavenholmDX> and ordered parts for an HTPC last week
<RavenholmDX> so will be putting 13:10 on that
<RavenholmDX> 13.10*
<zmoylan-hp> if you want linux in dublin there will be a linux potd next week.  mostly folk from #linux on ilug.ie
<RavenholmDX> forgive my ignorance
<RavenholmDX> POTD?
<zmoylan-hp> pint of the day
<RavenholmDX> lol
<RavenholmDX> just a meetup?
<zmoylan-hp> crimbo meetup for the #linux irc channel
<RavenholmDX> what server is that on?
<zmoylan-hp> linux.ie
<RavenholmDX> cool
<RavenholmDX> already on :P
